# Tacca chantrieri - black bat flower



## Michael Bonda (May 3, 2021)

This is the first time I have been able to get a black Tacca (bat flower) to bloom but was hoping for much longer strings from the petals.
I will take what I can get yet will still look for the classic long Tacca whether it be green, black or a white.


----------



## littlefrog (May 3, 2021)

It is still a baby, it will probably get bigger flowers soon.  Neat plant, wish I still had some.


----------



## cnycharles (May 3, 2021)

Very unusual


----------



## musa (May 4, 2021)

I love these!!!


----------

